# Fraps stürzt immer ab!



## Grüner Schami (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,


ich hab mir die Fraps Vollversion besorgt, installiert und wollt gleich loslegen mit recorden. In WoW ist wie immer die Gelbe Zahl oben am Rand. Doch sobald ich auf den Record Knopf drücke (F9) dann friert WoW kurz ein und Fraps schließt sich mit der Fehlermeldung "Fraps funktioniert nicht mehr". WoW geht danach wieder normal.

Kann mir da wer helfen und weis an was das liegt? :/


----------



## Grüner Schami (10. Oktober 2009)

Ah ok hat sich erledigt^^


Wenn ich "Sound aufnehmen" aus mache gehts perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi, wollt net nommal nen Thread aufmachen, hab noch ne andere Frage:

Weiß einer wie man (und ob man überhaupt) die +/- (und die andere Taste oben drüber ka was das is^^) Tasten auf der Logitech MX 518 für WoW belegen kann?
Also ingame gehts net via Tastaturbelegung, kann man das irgendwie umstellen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

Vllt. übern Treiber von der Maus, geht zumindest bei meiner Roccat Kone bei den Tasten.


----------



## Grüner Schami (11. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Vllt. übern Treiber von der Maus, geht zumindest bei meiner Roccat Kone bei den Tasten.



ma testen


----------



## Grüner Schami (11. Oktober 2009)

hmm kann zwar umstellen die funktionen der tasten aber net so das das extra "standart" tasten sind :/


----------



## Grüner Schami (11. Oktober 2009)

ich denk ich kauf mir einfach ne neue maus mit mehreren standart tasten zum spells drauflegen :/ die hat nur 3 -.-


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

Warum benutzen die Leute noch Fraps?


----------



## Grüner Schami (11. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum benutzen die Leute noch Fraps?



Alternative :> ?


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

Xfire. Vollkommen umsonst. Gleiche Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (11. Oktober 2009)

Das mit der Maus müsstes du doch über die mitgelieferte Setpoint Software machen können, dort wählst du die Taste aus und dann setzt du den hacken bei "Tastendruckzuweisung" meine is grad kaputt kann es nicht Testen aber wenn Montag die neue kommt werd ich mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (11. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Das mit der Maus müsstes du doch über die mitgelieferte Setpoint Software machen können, dort wählst du die Taste aus und dann setzt du den hacken bei "Tastendruckzuweisung" meine is grad kaputt kann es nicht Testen aber wenn Montag die neue kommt werd ich mal schauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey, ok hab ich gemacht aber in wow gehts trotzdem nich ;( scheint die tasten nich zu erkennen oder so


----------



## Animalm4st3r (11. Oktober 2009)

Funktioniert es denn woanderns?, aber ich hab auch gerade ein bisschen gegooglet und das scheint nicht zugehen, aber ich frage mich auch dann grad was "Tastendruck" bewirken soll..


----------



## Grüner Schami (11. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Funktioniert es denn woanderns?, aber ich hab auch gerade ein bisschen gegooglet und das scheint nicht zugehen, aber ich frage mich auch dann grad was "Tastendruck" bewirken soll..



Da kann ich halt einstellen das die + taste zB f schreibt oder n oder 9 oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klingt erst gut doch in wow gehts net das der dann skill 9 etc auslöst -.-


----------



## Animalm4st3r (11. Oktober 2009)

das ist ja so ein sch***  mal logitech flamen das sie das feature bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das wird auch nix helfen


----------



## Grüner Schami (11. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> das ist ja so ein sch***  mal logitech flamen das sie das feature bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jetz kann ich mir ne neue maus kaufen :/


----------

